# 102 ft Shooting BBs fr 102ft for improvement. First vid in a long time



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

As some have heard it mentioned that shooting BBs can help one to be more aware of fine tuning pouch hold, and clean release.

I don't give any instruction in the video as mainly I was interested to shoot a video because it had been a long time since my last video, and had the desire to challenge myself because the hecticness of life has made me feel out of a consistent accuracy shooting "groove".


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You only think you don't give any instruction in the video. I swear I learn something every time I see you shoot, mostly humility.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dang, Ray!!! That was some fine shooting.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you Sir,

Very good shooting!
Is that your 11 to 9mm .02 bandset?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Peter Recuas said:


> Thank you Sir,
> 
> Very good shooting!
> Is that your 11 to 9mm .02 bandset?


Thanks.

It is the 10mm straight cut .02 with 6.75 inches active length with 32 in. draw and I am in love. Why? I like band sets that zip the ammo and these do, easily to 100+ feet. Especially, that straights last longer.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice Ray. I've yet to try shooting BBs, but I can see that has to change.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

AWESOME RAY!

I couldn't believe that BBs could travel that far until I tried to shoot at 100 ft and *plink*, got a can


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Great shooting Ray!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You still da man!


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah!! I love them.shooting vids..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Great Ray..heck I could just see the catch box are..I could not see the can..I am glad for you my friend..*

*OM*


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> *Great Ray..heck I could just see the catch box are..I could not see the can..I am glad for you my friend..*
> 
> *OM*


Cameras make things seem farther away. I am pretty sure you would see the can easy enough in person.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice Ray, I'm going to have to try the BB shooting you make it look easy! :thumbsup:


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice shot! I find it best not to practice because if I happen to hit on the first shot, at least it wasn't a "practice" shot!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Ray! A skill is a skill. Amazing! One more distance to practice for


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent !!! :target:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Call this video bb shooting made easy. That was awesome!!! If it was as easy as you make it look everyone would be doing it, even me!!!


----------

